# Whats your longest cooking time for a brisket?



## gator1 (Dec 16, 2006)

My neighbor showed me a couple of briskets that had been on for 24 hours. He was only cooking at 200 degrees. Geeze they stunk (smokey) awful bad. I cook mine in 6 - 8 hours but I suppose you could easily go longer at lower temps...anyone else leave 'em on a smoker for that long?

Gator


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 16, 2006)

16 hrs on my last one.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 16, 2006)

24 hours??  :scratch sounds like somethin a texan would do....they so called brisket 'experts'

What was the point of smoking it that long? how did it taste?? you mentioned it was awful....little more info would help......was he drunk??


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 16, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 16 hrs on my last one.



that sounds more like it, 12 -15 hours at the most....


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 17, 2006)

Well once upon a time whilst dragging Fred's bottom with the garden hoe on a semi annual grease and chunk removal foray process found a brisket in the bottom of the pit which apparently fell off one of the shelves from the back side about six weeks and at least two or three previous cook sessions earlier.  Still looked purty good..and appeared mighty crunchy...sorta mummified.  Closer to a big plug of beef jerky than anything similar. Got to have been the ultimate burnt end type deal. Now no..I did not eat it..but I rarely eat smoked meats anyway since I am a raw vegan at heart.  Suspect it woulda tasted purty good. That got to be the world record for Boone and Crockett on the longest time it took to cook a brisket. 

bigwheel


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 17, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well once upon a time whilst dragging Fred's bottom with the garden hoe on a semi annual grease and chunk removal foray process found a brisket in the bottom of the pit which apparently fell off one of the shelves from the back side about six weeks and at least two or three previous cook sessions earlier.  Still looked purty good..and appeared mighty crunchy...sorta mummified.  Closer to a big plug of beef jerky than anything similar. Got to have been the ultimate burnt end type deal. Now no..I did not eat it..but I rarely eat smoked meats anyway since I am a raw vegan at heart.  Suspect it woulda tasted purty good. That got to be the world record for Boone and Crockett on the longest time it took to cook a brisket.
> 
> bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2006)

My briskets whether they're packers or flats finish in the 1hr-1.5hrs per lb time frame.  That's cooking at approximate 225*-235* (grate temp) and pulling in the 190*-195* internal temp range.  I've heard of people cooking briskets for 24 hrs and having great results.  I just don't see the point of extending the cook that long.


----------



## gator1 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have no idea what the benefit of cooking one that long would be, I supopose that takes low and slow to a whole new level. It tasted way too smokey for my liking. My neighbor is just getting started on BBQ-ing and  he is experimenting with cooking times. He heard a que joint say they cooked their briskets for 24 hours and thought he would try it...

Gator


----------



## wittdog (Dec 17, 2006)

My typically go somewhere between 12-16hrs...24hrs sounds like a looooooooooooong time..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2006)

gator said:
			
		

> I have no idea what the benefit of cooking one that long would be, I supopose that takes low and slow to a whole new level. It tasted way too smokey for my liking. My neighbor is just getting started on BBQ-ing and  he is experimenting with cooking times. He heard a que joint say they cooked their briskets for 24 hours and thought he would try it...
> 
> Gator



Well they more than likely have a high dollar programmable pit cooking their Que too.  So that to me is a totally different ballgame.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

....what WittDog said.


----------



## gator1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Larry - You are right on + its a whole different ball game to "set it and forget it" vs. stoking a regular pit for 24 hours. I swear my friends 24 hour briskets were the blackest briskets I have ever seen!   

Gator


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2006)

gator said:
			
		

> Larry - You are right on + its a whole different ball game to "set it and forget it" vs. stoking a regular pit for 24 hours. I swear my friends 24 hour briskets were the blackest briskets I have ever seen!
> 
> Gator



Sounds like he's got airflow or green wood or a combo of both for problems!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

What WittDog and Scotty said 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2006)

What Puff said!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 17, 2006)

What Nick said that Puff said and what Puff said that Wittdog and Scotty said.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 17, 2006)

What Nick, Bruce, Puff, Greg, Diva, Wittdog, Helen, Larry, and everyone else I forgot, said. 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> What Nick, Bruce, Puff, Greg, Diva, Wittdog, Helen, Larry, and everyone else I forgot, said. 8)


 [smilie=a_hrm.gif]  [smilie=a_okbyenow.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Yeah, what he said....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a 16 whopper.... Still took only 12 hours or so.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5636&start=0 

But yeah ... I'd set the limit at around 12 ... being a packer that is.

I guess it all boils down to the fat rendering.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 17, 2006)

Was he cookin a brisket..... or was he trying to invent some new kind of beef bacon?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 17, 2006)

If the guy is new at it, he may have no concept of internal temp.


----------

